# Why is it REALLY so hard to fill my lighters??



## RRocket

Sometimes...for reasons I can't figure out, I have a terrible time filling my various lighters. So it must be my technique. I purge out all the previous gas with a pen, so I'm 100% certain there is no more fluid. However, when it comes time to re-fill, it seems like I have some kind of "vapor lock" and the lighters just won't refill. You can see the butane squirting out into the air...definitely NOT going into the lighter. Yet other times, it seems to go in rather easily.

What am I doing wrong? Why do I struggle? Can someone offer advice, tricks, etc..Doesn't seem to matter which type of lighter either..cheapie or expensive one....


----------



## macster

RROCKET - I often experience the same exact problem. I too would love to know what we're doing wrong.



RRocket said:


> Sometimes...for reasons I can't figure out, I have a terrible time filling my various lighters. So it must be my technique. I purge out all the previous gas with a pen, so I'm 100% certain there is no more fluid. However, when it comes time to re-fill, it seems like I have some kind of "vapor lock" and the lighters just won't refill. You can see the butane squirting out into the air...definitely NOT going into the lighter. Yet other times, it seems to go in rather easily.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? Why do I struggle? Can someone offer advice, tricks, etc..Doesn't seem to matter which type of lighter either..cheapie or expensive one....


----------



## blckthree

I have followed the instructions below that came with my XIKAR ligher, with the exception of releasing the pressure before filling with a small screwdriver, insted of a XIKAR MTX Multitool. I have never had a problem filling my lighter. Maybe step one and two are the secret?

LIGHTER INSTRUCTIONS:
Re-filling and adjusting your lighter is much easier with a XIKAR MTX Multitool!
Filling and re-filling lighters:​
• 
Lighter contains inflammable gas under pressure. Handle​
carefully.​
• ​
Ensure that flame is extinguished before attempting to fill.​
• ​
Never attempt to ignite lighter while refilling.​
• ​
Read butane canister warning labels.​
• ​
Only refill lighter in a well-ventilated area.​
• ​
Hold lighter away from face and clothing while filling lighter.​
• ​
Never fill lighter around any heat source, sparks or flame.​
• ​
Triple refined premium butane is highly recommended, as​
lower quality butane has been known to clog lighters.​
• ​
Release all tank pressure by pressing on inlet valve with a​
small screwdriver or XIKAR MTX Cigar Multi Tool bleeder.​
• ​
KEEP OUT OF REACH FROM CHILDREN.​
*1) Set flame adjustment to lowest setting (-).*​
*2) Hold lighter in upside down position and insert butane tank tip directly*

*on the fuel. Press down firmly for about 10 seconds.*
3) Before igniting lighter, wait 2-4 minutes. This will allow for excess
butane to evaporate and butane gas to reach room temperature.
4) Turn flame adjuster to lower setting and increase flame to desired height.​
Mike :ss​


----------



## RRocket

^^^^Identical to the way I do it.....


I have no idea what the issue is....


----------



## seyer0686

i have this same problem sometimes as well. I noticed it only happens when i use colibri cans though, which have a plastic nozzle. When I use my Vector fluid, it fills perfectly every time. Maybe that could be the problem?


----------



## RRocket

Have tried Colibri, Vector and Nibo fluids. No difference. (I thought it might be a tip design or something.) No luck.


----------



## DonWeb

RRocket said:


> Sometimes...for reasons I can't figure out, I have a terrible time filling my various lighters. So it must be my technique. I purge out all the previous gas with a pen, so I'm 100% certain there is no more fluid. However, when it comes time to re-fill, it seems like I have some kind of "vapor lock" and the lighters just won't refill. You can see the butane squirting out into the air...definitely NOT going into the lighter. Yet other times, it seems to go in rather easily.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? Why do I struggle? Can someone offer advice, tricks, etc..Doesn't seem to matter which type of lighter either..cheapie or expensive one....


Is it a particular type of lighter? Or fuel?

I had a similar problem with A can of Vector. Upon closer inspection, the stem on the can was damaged - and did not fit snugly.


----------



## larryinlc

It never hurts to chill the lighter first. I put my Dupont in the freezer for 10 minutes and the fluid sucks into the lighter very quickly.

Larry


----------



## RRocket

larryinlc said:


> It never hurts to chill the lighter first. I put my Dupont in the freezer for 10 minutes and the fluid sucks into the lighter very quickly.
> 
> Larry


I may have to try that....


----------



## PaleRider

When my lighters run out of fuel, I insert my tip, woosh, fills up part way. Instert tip again, woosh, filled up. Instead of just holding the tip in the lighter and waiting. Just what I have found that seems to work for me.

:2


----------



## Chuckie

blckthree said:


> KEEP OUT OF REACH FROM CHILDREN.​
> *1) Set flame adjustment to lowest setting (-).*​
> *2) Hold lighter in upside down position and insert butane tank tip directly*
> 
> *on the fuel. Press down firmly for about 10 seconds.*
> 3) Before igniting lighter, wait 2-4 minutes. This will allow for excess
> butane to evaporate and butane gas to reach room temperature.
> 4) Turn flame adjuster to lower setting and increase flame to desired height.​
> Mike :ss​


Is it really necessary to turn the flame adjuster to the lower setting in step 4 since it has already been done in step 1?


----------



## montecristo#2

I have had the same issues using a can of vector and my blazer.

I watched another BOTL do it and it worked just fine. :hn

Since then I have gotten a little better. You need to get the "feel" down, then it is much easier.

So I would try this:

Do everything it says in the instructions noted above.

Make sure the lighter bottom is facing directly up and the can is facing directly down. Then push down with the can of butane while pushing up with the lighter, hard and fast. It should only take 5 seconds or so to fill a lighter and butane should not shoot out all of the place. You need to create a nice tight seal. If you are slightly off, butane will shoot out.

When I started, I used to try one of the red tips that came with the vector can as I thought it would fit better, but it turns out it works better with no tip at all. 

I would give that a try.


----------



## RRocket

montecristo#2 said:


> I have had the same issues using a can of vector and my blazer.
> 
> I watched another BOTL do it and it worked just fine. :hn
> 
> Since then I have gotten a little better. You need to get the "feel" down, then it is much easier.
> 
> So I would try this:
> 
> Do everything it says in the instructions noted above.
> 
> Make sure the lighter bottom is facing directly up and the can is facing directly down. Then push down with the can of butane while pushing up with the lighter, hard and fast. It should only take 5 seconds or so to fill a lighter and butane should not shoot out all of the place. You need to create a nice tight seal. If you are slightly off, butane will shoot out.
> 
> When I started, I used to try one of the red tips that came with the vector can as I thought it would fit better, but it turns out it works better with no tip at all.
> 
> I would give that a try.


Yea..I've tried all of that. It just doesn't seem to work with any repeatability. It really seems as though there's a vapor lock....

I have no idea....Very frustrating.


----------



## LegalEagle

I have had this exact problem too. I have found the best way to fix it is to hold the lighter perfectly upside down and make sure the butane can is perfectly upside down. Any tilt, I have found, and the butane spews everywhere. I'm not sure if this is the "official" fix, but it seems to work for me. Hope that helps!


----------



## Cigary

seyer0686 said:


> i have this same problem sometimes as well. I noticed it only happens when i use colibri cans though, which have a plastic nozzle. When I use my Vector fluid, it fills perfectly every time. Maybe that could be the problem?


Sometimes it's the cannister and other times it is the lighter. It happens to the best of us. My ronson lighter will always take a charge without foulups.



RRocket said:


> Have tried Colibri, Vector and Nibo fluids. No difference. (I thought it might be a tip design or something.) No luck.


Sometimes it's just because the alignment isn't quite right,,practice, practice.



LegalEagle said:


> I have had this exact problem too. I have found the best way to fix it is to hold the lighter perfectly upside down and make sure the butane can is perfectly upside down. Any tilt, I have found, and the butane spews everywhere. I'm not sure if this is the "official" fix, but it seems to work for me. Hope that helps!


This is something you have to remember,,the slightest tilt gives a lousy charge.


----------



## Mullet

i used to have this problem and then I accidentally turned my lighter upside down and BOOM totally full.


----------



## nwsalmon

The freezer trick is the way to go. 

I have a Colibri lighter that refuses to fill up unless I freeze it for 5 minutes. 

Don't leave it in too long though. I looked in the freezer one time and there was a Colibri lighter that I'd put in the freezer the day before. I freaked out while it sat out all day defrosting while wondering if I'd just ruined my lighter. It filled up though and works just fine.

:banana:


----------

